# Year of the Dragon



## Graham Irwin (Jan 24, 2012)

So it's the year of the water dragon.

Should be good for us fantasy writers, no?


----------



## Reaver (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, maybe for some.  Me, I'm waiting for the Year of the Thunder Cat.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 24, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Well, maybe for some.  Me, I'm waiting for the Year of the Thunder Cat.



Is that the year we see Cheetarah in a men's magazine?


----------



## Reaver (Jan 24, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Is that the year we see Cheetarah in a men's magazine?



GOD I hope so...:tongue:


----------

